# Is dark eldar suffs overpwnage or what!



## MAZGRA (Feb 24, 2011)

my new army will consist of 2 squads of 5 kabalite warriors... heres the overpwnge part...10 incubus with drazhar master of blades . will that not pwn ass ! plz tell me if u disagree! kepp in mind this is a lowish points army so dont be a troll and say i will droppod 40 dreadonaughts in ur face
(cough ro_tof_el cough).


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

saying anything is good (or overpwnge, whatever that means) from the DE codex is only asking for a world of butthurt I'm afraid, you may want to hide now before the masses come flocking telling you your an idiot and that you should be playing twilight angels or space puppies


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> saying anything is good (or overpwnge, whatever that means) from the DE codex is only asking for a world of butthurt I'm afraid, you may want to hide now before the masses come flocking telling you your an idiot and that you should be playing twilight angels or space puppies


/thread

I was expecting a baaaawwwthread, truth to be told. Turned out to be even more boring.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Please have a read through the forum rules, paying particular attention to the section that says.



> Please post coherently! We at Heresy-Online have a minimum (and relatively lax) standard for spelling and grammar, and you will observe it to the best of your abilities. Nobody expects textbook perfection, and we know that typos happen. We understand that English may not be your first language, or that you may have disabilities or impairments, and we sympathize...but we still ask that you take the time and put your best effort into your posts.
> 
> This is not just a courtesy to your fellow posters, who may have to decipher a rich tapestry of netspeak and grammatical torment just to find out what you're saying, it's also doing yourself a favour in the long run. Unintelligible posts filled with chatroom shorthand and linguistic atrocities do NOT attract favourable attention. By the time a poster unearths what you're trying to say, they're usually so annoyed that they're not going to give you a helpful reply.
> 
> ...



Jez


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

No, any decent player would blow apart your troops then just avoid your incubi for the rest of the game. As for overpowered, no Dark Eldar it isn't. It is a very powerful army, but only when played right with a good list. Yours on the other hand, I could probably have effectively tabled by turn 2 if I really put my mind to it. Just one dreadnought could keep your Incubi in cc for the rest of the game as they can't hurt him once he kills Drazhar, while the rest of my guys kill your troops then capture the objectives. Alternatively I could use dark eldar, zoom in and kill your troops and sit and snipe your foot slogging incubi with darklances for the rest of the game


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

MAZGRA said:


> my new army will consist of 2 squads of 5 kabalite warriors... heres the overpwnge part...10 incubus with drazhar master of blades . will that not pwn ass ! plz tell me if u disagree! kepp in mind this is a lowish points army so dont be a troll and say i will droppod 40 dreadonaughts in ur face
> (cough ro_tof_el cough).


Yeah, aside from the fact you sound like a moron, this should be in armylists. (and before anyone starts trolling saying I should report it then, I already did.)

Not to mention how many points is this? That army isn't effective at all. You have a total of 10 models that can hold objectives. With a T3 and 5+ armour. 2/3 types of games will be objective based. I will just go "your an idiot." and obliterate your scoring units with bolters. Which will take...1 turn. Then your Incubi will just go down to weight of fire. when you have an entire army firing on you, and your only T3, a 3+ save only gets you so far.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think he got the reaction he was looking for 

Also, what the hell is suffs?!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

MAZGRA said:


> my new army will consist of 2 squads of 5 kabalite warriors... heres the overpwnge part...10 incubus with drazhar master of blades . will that not pwn ass ! plz tell me if u disagree! kepp in mind this is a lowish points army so dont be a troll and say i will droppod 40 dreadonaughts in ur face
> (cough ro_tof_el cough).


The only thing that attracted me to this post was your appalling abuse of the English language in the title.

If you are going to contribute to the site then please use appropriate grammar and spelling - not this bollox computer gaming text drivel...I hate that shit!


----------



## ShadowsandDust (Feb 11, 2011)

stuff?
Think people got a little over zealous there cus he said pwn lol


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This is one of the most retarded posts I have ever seen. I would go into why this list sucks, but honestly I think the entire post would be completely pointless, and it has already been covered.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Grammar? Please?

Ouh, and who the fuck would have 40 Dreadnoughts to drop pod into your face?


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

well if you dont get the first turn your fucked if your fighting a gunline army sooo ... not that great at all.


----------



## MAZGRA (Feb 24, 2011)

i found my responses quite funny :laugh:


----------



## MAZGRA (Feb 24, 2011)

please read the username between the coughs as he is a friend and he has a reputation of posting things like that to annoy.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hahaha you're the first person i've ever seen with negative rep XD


----------



## ro_tof_el (Feb 22, 2011)

lol maz, fail hard enough.


----------



## juggers (Feb 22, 2011)

geez matt negative rep and a terrible post. not good enough. plus only will uses the word overpownage and it sounds gay whenever he dose. any way ur army sucks balls :\


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

CardShark said:


> well if you dont get the first turn your fucked if your fighting a gunline army sooo ... not that great at all.


Even if he does get the first turn he's screwed, the army has no transports, he'd be blown apart before he got a quarter of the way across the board :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

juggers said:


> geez matt negative rep and a terrible post. not good enough. plus only will uses the word overpownage and it sounds gay whenever he dose. any way ur army sucks balls :


What's your army?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> This is one of the most retarded posts I have ever seen. I would go into why this list sucks, but honestly I think the entire post would be completely pointless, and it has already been covered.


Guess you don't read your own posts... *Schwing*. Sorry, that was a chance that was just going begging. Not really.

But, lol Objectives.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope you like having 6 less reputation. It really isn't difficult to have a coherently worded post, one that is actually readable and doesn't abuse colloquialisms to no end. So next time you decide to post, please, please for the love of Khorne actually think about your post and make it at least semi-readable.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

My.....My soul. It is dead.

Could someone please call the police on this guy? I can hear the English Language screaming in pain. This has to be illegal somewhere.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

MAZGRA said:


> please read the username between the coughs as he is a friend and he has a reputation of posting things like that to annoy.


well, if you wanted to have a private conversation use pm, don't waste our time and the site's server space with crap.

Also, read the damn forum rules, it explicitly forbids both leetspeak and double posting. if you want to add something to a post, edit it.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow fellas lol.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Lets not be too mean to the guy. I mean he may have done it on purpose, but I'd assume being pelted with tons of tons of neg rep and verbal bashing so far has been punishment enough.

We don't want to be too mean to the new guys. If the behavior persists on other threads, though, then it will be warranted.


----------



## juggers (Feb 22, 2011)

i have some nids so yeah i really want to drop pod 40 dreadnoughts into mazgras face as i assume this is regularly done. also overpwnage (wtf) 
this post screams out for people to troll. i didn't even know you could get negative rep


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

This is what happens when you apply Khorne to the English Language

Have fun with less (well, even less) rep then you already had

And its not even a good list either!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I feel strongly compelled to minus rep everyone who minus repped him. He clearly caught a tonne of flak already over it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I feel strongly compelled to minus rep everyone who minus repped him. He clearly caught a tonne of flak already over it.


Not a good idea, they obviously felt strongly enough to do it so you would be just adding fuel to the fire, plus we were all new once, but if your new and your first posts cause you to get -rep its a good idea to apologise and read the rules and restart on the right footing.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Even so. You get thirty people minus repping one guy, is how we get new guys who never come back. Not who decide to become productive.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Even so. You get thirty people minus repping one guy, is how we get new guys who never come back. Not who decide to become productive.


hypothetically speaking maybe if 30 people felt strongly enough about his postings to minus rep him maybe the site would be better off without him?

thats not my opinion on the matter, but people dont minus rep lightly even for new members and generally speaking new members dont get minus rep for there opening posts as a matter of course, because most of them post in english and coherently and take the time to read how others post and work out what the rules are.The new member here with a minus rep is an exception


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> *Reputation Rules*
> *Please do not post about reputations.* If you feel you have received an unfair or unjust reputation award please contact a member of staff. Please do not make posts or comments in The Forum complaining about such events. In addition, please do not request or "beg" for reputation points as this will be considered a violation of The Rules.


For the record, the last few pages appear to be against forum rules.

As to the original list, I think it's all pretty much been said. DE melee armies do quite well in special events (arena fights at the FLGS, for example) but they aren't so good for full games. You'll need some vehicles for your combat squads and quite a few more objective-grabbing units. Poke around the Army List section for some pointers, or ask another DE player, this is quite a good site for getting advice.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

This thread is not worth the number of posts it's received. Ohhh, General 40k.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

hrm well if this is a legit post rep or no rep eldar are as powerd as anyone else they lack at somethings but a re amaesing in othere gramer nazis beware i have made MISTAKES DUN DUN DER!!!!!!


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Check the last post date dude, this thread hasn't been posted in for nearly a year, and I don't think the op has been active in about the same amount of time


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh to have the ability to Neg Rep back again. You would certainly get it for being a cretin, Captain Wood.

I can type by using my forehead as well, but I choose not to.


----------

